# Getting CPDT Certified....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Who all in here is a Certified Professional Dog Trainer and how did you get the certification? I was looking at this school, and was wondering if anyone in here knows anything about it, or is there other options for training at home. The thing I liked best is it's at your own pace, you have a mentor that helps you through the school, and requires you do do some volunteer work at a local shelter of your choosing. Any thoughts?

http://animalbehaviorcollege.com/index.asp?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

TooneyDogs is a CPDT, so may be better qualified to answer your question, but I've heard good and bad things of ABC. Good in that it provides a contact for internship, but bad in that the education is basic. Another thing to consider is that I do not believe ABC courses earn you CEU's towards a CPDT. Other schools do. Here's an example of one school that does: http://www.casinstitute.com/index.html

There are many other schools worth considering but if you have the time and the desire to be a dog trainer, Jean Donaldson's school (http://www.sfspca.org/academy/index.shtml) has kicked many a dog trainer's arse.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool....

Also, I wasn't even thinking about the search function, and did a couple searches after I posted this thread, and gathered some info there as well. But all comments are welcome.. Thanks again CP.....


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I worked as an apprentice at the local dog training club (all volunteer) in each of the classes (puppy, beginners, intermediate and advanced (competition). After apprenticing for about 6 months in each, I took over as an instructor (starting with puppy) for about 2 years each...actually, I liked the puppy classes so much I did those for about 3 years.
After 5 years as an instructor I was eligible to take the CPDT test. 
In the meantime, I read all the recommended test materials and books from the APDT and tried to catch every local seminar on dog behavior/dog training. The seminars are not cheap. If I remember correctly, Jean Donaldson was about $175 a day and I could only afford 1 days worth at the time. 
I am also an AKC Canine Good Citizen Evaluator.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool, thanks......


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Check out www.ccpdt.com
You can read all about it and even find CEU seminars and workshops. From what I understand, you don't need CEU's to become a CPDT but you do need them to recertify every 3yrs.

http://www.ptcny.com/clients/CCPDT/index.html#ApplicationRequest1


> Eligibility
> 1. At least 300 hours experience in dog training within the last five years. Two hundred twenty-five (225) hours or 75% of experience must be actual teaching hours (group class, private lessons) as a ‘Head Trainer’ or Instructor. Seventy-five (75) hours or 25% of experience can be in other related areas such as working with shelter animals, assisting in classes, working as a veterinarian technician or grooming (bather position not applicable). Occasionally, it has been necessary to verify the experience of a candidate, even after passing the examination. It is advised that a document listing your experience with names and contact information be kept in a safe place for future verification.
> 2. A high school diploma or equivalent).
> 3. One reference from each of the following:
> ...


Not sure how close you are to Sequim, WA but Terry Ryan offers/hosts a variety of courses and workshops for instructors.
http://www467.pair.com/legcan/pages/workshops.php


----------

